# Kick ass FREE mod!



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

WARNING: This will reset all the electronics in the car.

Unplug the battery and let the car sit for five or so minutes.

Reconnect and enjoy the power boost.

Your butt dyno will like it. 

Nick


----------



## PG (Jan 13, 2002)

Will this cause the adaptive drive control functionality of the automatic transmission to reset itself and start learning the driver's driving habits fresh?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

No idea on that one. I drive a stick and have no experience with resetting steps. I may reset my father's 740i before it goes off lease to see, though.
Nick


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *WARNING: This will reset all the electronics in the car.
> 
> Unplug the battery and let the car sit for five or so minutes.
> 
> ...


You realize all you have to do is drive your car "spiritedly" for a bit and it will do the same thing.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

In my experience, it doesn't reset all that quickly.
More to the point, I don't really have any particular wish to drive the shit out of my car most of the time. My problem with OBD is that it kills power between 1500 and 3000 RPMs which is where I do 95% of my city driving. DC is covered with MOBILE speed cameras installed in cars. Maryland has lots of anal retentive cops, too.
To make it worse, 20MPH over the speed limit, i.e. 75MPH on the beltway, is a FIVE point offense on my maryland license. Maryland points last for THREE years and there is no way to get them reduced by, say, going to driver's school. You're forced to go ANYWAY, you just don't get anything out of it.
Most of the time, I keep my speed within 15MPH of the limit. (1-19MPH over is a 2 point offense.)
Speeding here is just NOT safe and the fines are ugly. I just don't want my fuel mix to be leaned out in part throttle driving.
Nick


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

I find that shifting aroung 4k or so for about 10-20 minutes resets it just fine. Just because you shift that high doesn't mean you have to speed.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Clem said:


> *I find that shifting aroung 4k or so for about 10-20 minutes resets it just fine. Just because you shift that high doesn't mean you have to speed.  *


wouldn't that take all the fun out of it


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Bah, I like instant results, though. I also don't like shifting that high. I'm also not certain that that is quite as thorough.

Someone with a Bentley manual: Tell me what I need to do to unplug the ECU itself? That would be a bit better.
Nick


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

can someone explain to me what reseting accomplishes?

also, you want a power boost but you don't like letting your engine rev to 4k?

i'm really in the dark here.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

ride365 said:


> *can someone explain to me what reseting accomplishes?
> 
> also, you want a power boost but you don't like letting your engine rev to 4k?
> 
> i'm really in the dark here. *


Well, he did state that he wants more power in the lower RPM's...basically more throttle response. Cars like Cavaliers, Accords, Camry's, etc., have this, but when they are floored, they don't go anywhere! However, it is good for people who drive in the the city...

SS


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Indeed. And I rarely go more than 500ft. without hitting a stop sign. Half of my driving ends up being in neighborhoods. You do NOT rev high in a neighborhood. ESPECIALLY when there are kids around.
Nick


----------



## ride365 (Dec 19, 2001)

i still don't understand what this mod does. why do you get a boost in power when you disconnect the battery?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Because the ECU gradually optimizes the fuel flow for fuel efficiency. If you don't do something to it, it cuts your power. Resetting the computer gives it amnesia.
Nick


----------



## Quanius (Jan 8, 2002)

Is it just me or does that sound like a reeeeeally bad feature. I mean lets be serious. If we prefered milage efficiency over performance we'd all be driving those solar powered hondas.

I knew it auto adjusted for the level of octane you put in but I guess it also limits the amount of fuel over time?

How many miles on the car till its a good idea to reset this thing?
I am suddenly angry about this


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Whenever you feel power starting to drop off. I used to reset once a month in my old E36 325i. I'll probably do the same now.
I wish they'd make a chip that would overcome these, but...
Oh well.
Nick


----------



## Quanius (Jan 8, 2002)

And this doesn't reset my miles till service I would assume.

I guess i would lose my radio presets and settings, seat settings. Anything else?

How do you guys stumble on Mod's like this? :dunno:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

*A good reminder...*

I don't think this is something to get upset about. The ECU is attempting to optimize performance for your driving style. All it really says that once and a while it's valuable to drive a little more agressively. I like Clem's comment that shifting at 4k for 10 to 20 minutes will reset the map, so to speak. Disconnecting the battery is more direct...I don't know if that's the right word, but anyway you get my point?


----------



## PG (Jan 13, 2002)

*Trouble getting to battery*

I tried removing the plastic tray above the battery by first taking out the 2 thumb screws. When I do this, there's something still holding the tray onto the car.

Does anyone know if there's a 3rd screw that I have to remove to take out the plastic tray?


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *In my experience, it doesn't reset all that quickly.
> More to the point, I don't really have any particular wish to drive the shit out of my car most of the time. My problem with OBD is that it kills power between 1500 and 3000 RPMs which is where I do 95% of my city driving. DC is covered with MOBILE speed cameras installed in cars. Maryland has lots of anal retentive cops, too.
> To make it worse, 20MPH over the speed limit, i.e. 75MPH on the beltway, is a FIVE point offense on my maryland license. Maryland points last for THREE years and there is no way to get them reduced by, say, going to driver's school. You're forced to go ANYWAY, you just don't get anything out of it.
> Most of the time, I keep my speed within 15MPH of the limit. (1-19MPH over is a 2 point offense.)
> ...


Do you know of a website that lists the rules for each state?

What happens when I get a speeding ticket in Maryland (I am not from that state)?

I got a speeding ticket in europe that I was told to simply ignore.. wonder how good or bad of an idea that is, I showed them my South African driver's license in that case, so I suppose I could show my US license if there is a next time... silly laws.


----------



## Joose (Jan 11, 2002)

I know on my Supra, all i have to do is pull 2 fuses from the fuse box and it will reset the ECU. This is much much easier than disconnecting the battery. There has to be an easier way on the bimmers as well.


----------

